# Mighty Mythos



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone think their grinder is better than this?


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes! Because I think mine is the actual grinder in that picture, but I've got the new clump crusher on it!


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Grind speed and texture looks a bit like my Electra Nino.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sami said:


> Yes! Because I think mine is the actual grinder in that picture, but I've got the new clump crusher on it!


So have I Sami......but although both sourced from the same supplier mine has only pulled 1000 shots!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dlight said:


> Grind speed and texture looks a bit like my Electra Nino.


You have to take a video then, otherwise it is empty words!


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Damn you Dave. I don't even know how to find the counter on the menu system. How does one?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sami said:


> Damn you Dave. I don't even know how to find the counter on the menu system. How does one?


Hold the end 2 buttons in, then the menu changes .......i think it is the 3rd button in which drives the menu, keep on pressing till you come to shot count, then press in turn button one, two and three.......but thats from memory so I will check it later


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sami said:


> Damn you Dave. I don't even know how to find the counter on the menu system. How does one?


Hold the end 2 buttons in, then the menu changes .......i think it is the 3rd button in which drives the menu, keep on pressing till you come to shot count, then press in turn button one, two and three.......but thats from memory so I will check it later


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Hold the end 2 buttons in, then the menu changes .......i think it is the 3rd button in which drives the menu, keep on pressing till you come to shot count, then press in turn button one, two and three.......but thats from memory so I will check it later


Cheers. Mine's 3100, which, whilst being 3 times as much as yours, is still nothing for one of these. I've no concerns about it packing in any time soon!

Did you get the short hopper for yours in the end?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, I actually do not like the short hoppers. They are dark with a solid lid and you cannot see what is inside. The big hopper does not worry me Sami. Let anyone who does not own one tell you it is ugly, then they can crawl back to their ordinary little grinder whilst wishing they had a Mythos


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Anyone think their grinder is better than this?


It's definitely good, yes! Does it ever get blocked (or clogged/retention/whatever) up the chute?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

retention is negligible because of the angled burrs dropping straight into the chute but like all that have clump crushers, although I have not checked it there is bound to be some


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I see.

Your Mythos isn't the one with the heating/Clima Pro is it?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk had a clima pro and sold it to me with a total of 163 shots on the clock

edit.... he does have a slight fondness for mythos grinders


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

How much do these cost?

I want one


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks okay, but your chute is distributing towards the far edge of the basket at first. Get your PF holder aligned with the chute.

Or is that just a Clima-Pro thing? #smug


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Looks okay, but your chute is distributing towards the far edge of the basket at first. Get your PF holder aligned with the chute.
> 
> Or is that just a Clima-Pro thing? #smug


Neither! It is just trying to hold the camera in one hand and grind the shot in the other!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Neither! It is just trying to hold the camera in one hand and grind the shot in the other!


You don't have hands-free grinding?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought you had n E92?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> I thought you had n E92?


amongst others!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> amongst others!


You're such a tart Dave


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnic said:


> You're such a tart Dave


are those the words to a song?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> are those the words to a song?


Is that your final question?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Obnic said:


> I thought you had an (insert name of grinder) ?


That's probably more accurate


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I vertical film. And what?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I cannot remember if the Clima Pro has or must have a pf clamp whereas the plain one I have does not. That surprises me as it is perhaps the one failing.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hands free grinding .... Ive seen it, its the future


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I cannot remember if the Clima Pro has or must have a pf clamp whereas the plain one I have does not. That surprises me as it is perhaps the one failing.


I remember posting that I couldn't see the point of the clamp when I first got the grinder. Wouldn't be without it now


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Pic of said clamp - an easy mod for a fabricator / 3D printer ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Yeah I vertical film. And what?


Love being a pedant, your super duper clima is distributing off centre as well!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Love being a pedant, your super duper clima is distributing off centre as well!


Yeah to be fair the forks are a little bit warped and could do with a re-align.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Yeah I vertical film. And what?


Lool


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Vertical filming is an abomination!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> Vertical filming is an abomination!


Saves tidying up round the machine before filming though!!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Saves tidying up round the machine before filming though!!


True but until we evolve to have our eyes stacked vertically, it's unnatural.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Saves tidying up round the machine before filming though!!


Pffft. Only if you leave things untidy... My workspace is NEVER a mess!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Pffft. Only if you leave things untidy... My workspace is NEVER a mess!


Ohhh! I didn't mean your worktop!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Ohhh! I didn't mean your worktop!


Haha well DUHHH.

#verticalisbetterforphonebrowsing


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Dam you Dave! I want a mythos! Come Mildred don't kid yourself on, you know you do too


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Dam you Dave! I want a mythos! Come Mildred don't kid yourself on, you know you do too


Ha! I have to admit I would like to have one for a week or two. I am quite fond of my E8 though . . .

Next time I am in North Man, Bridlington or Thieving Harry's in Hull I am going to have a proper study.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'd like a sloow one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can honestly say, that this is the grinder I always come back to. As an overall package, it just delivers. It has to have about the best delivery in the cup. Virtually no retention other than a little bit behind the clump crusher, so a quick purge of one second and away you go. I admit they are not the sexiest grinder available, but who really cares about that!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I admit they are not the sexiest grinder available, but who really cares about that!


Right said Fred


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

To be fair. Any grinder that delivers exceptionally low retention, incredible grind consistency, accurate dosing and all round awesome tasting espresso is a winner. It might be why the best of the best use them.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I really really want one. I live near M&S' Flagship store in Cheshire Oaks, so I go there quite a bit instead of just buying a whole weeks worth of food in one go. Literally as soon as you walk into the food hall from the multistorey carpark they have a small cafe on the left, anyway they use Mythos grinders with the tamper built in, and triple head machine I don't know what one but I think it had an Italian name...high end anyway.

M&S take their barista's pretty seriously https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?234-Marks-and-Spencer%92s-M-S-Cafe-is-proudly-entering-baristas-in-the-2012-UKBC

Unfortunatly most of their staff who use them don't tamp them properly, just really lightly, like lip service really :/


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good old M&S keeping up standards, I've seen mixed results in my cup at their giant Warrington store but at least the equipment is heading in the right direction, in the past its often been a shyster B-C machine.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mythos grinders in our local stores. Shame about the beans they insist on using


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

M and S are a joke . Someone somewhere ( a coffee consultant ) is laughing all the way to the bank, after placing all that gear on commission with Em . Last time in Manchester I think there were 7 separate tills each with a 2 group and grinder and filter machine. Each till /asile had two people working on it - one to take the money - one to make a drink ..... completely pointless overkill . Half the stations weren't filled ( would you ever need 14 groups all going at once ? )

The beans are pants - don't get fooled by looking st a mythos and a faema and going " they have standards look at the kit " .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans M & S use are cheap and over roasted - as well as long dated - six months plus at least.

Rubbish in = rubbish out.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah but I am trying to figure out where M&S sell all their used stuff, because no doubt they cycle through them every x years.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

thesmileyone said:


> Yeah but I am trying to figure out where M&S sell all their used stuff, because no doubt they cycle through them every x years.


They do. There's a seller on Ebay/Gumtree who sells on ex-M & S Mythoses (or should that be Mythoi??). She's been doing it for ages. In the good old days, there were a couple of forum members @dfk41 who managed to get good deals from her but she soon wised up and the bargains dried up.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Do you know her username? Or can you PM me it? Thank you.

Did the bargains dry up because people bought cheap from her then sold for more elsewhere?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@dfk41 and @coffeechap will know.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I may be after one as well if dfk or the chap knows any going?

Though an EK43 will probably be more up my street in preference..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not seen the outfit selling anything recently. I will rack my brains as to there eBay name. Right now, Mythos seems to be pretty hard to find!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-13153.html

This is here old eBay ad linked on here i think , although she changed names at least once .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The ad has been removed with time though


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you can still see her user name, looks like she's not sold anything for over a year though

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=skymore123123&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller&searchInterval=30


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phobic said:


> you can still see her user name, looks like she's not sold anything for over a year though
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=skymore123123&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller&searchInterval=30


She had another account with a different name and swopped between them, but I think she is missing in action at the moment


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Somewhere in this thread her name was mentioned "Chauntelle" I believe?

I found a Chauntelle talking about Mythos' on another forum. Big coincedence?

She probably sells them on the forums directly now for a big markup atleast that is what I would do if I were her... which will be a shame for us.

Also sucks that you pay the same amount as everyone else and might get one with 200,000 shots vs one with 25,000 shots.... if she feigns ignorance about the shot counter.

Anyway she changes her username but not her phone number https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/honeysky2012/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Mythos 2 is here...


----------

